

CSS Pivot - From idea to 20k hits in 7 days - metachris
http://blog.csspivot.com/post/4287812137/summary-of-launching-the-prototype

======
Alex3917
I like these posts a few times a year, but do we really need a post like this
every couple days? We get it, articles that make the front page of HN get some
page views. How is this any different than the other twenty virtually
identical posts that have been on the front page in the last month?

~~~
baby
I couldn't agree more. You got 20k visitors in 7 days? Nothing to get excited
about. Especially since most of your visitors must come from HN and that you
might struggle to get that many visitors in the coming weeks. If you get the
same amounts, ore more. Then write about it.

------
ericb
Is there a way to specify the "license" for the pivot code? This might be
handy--sites could take free improvements if they want--if a devoted user
wanted to improve a site they dearly loved.

Additionally, you could let people sell pivots right on the site. I'm sure
you're thinking of these things, though.

~~~
metachris
Very interesting idea -- we will definitely think about it!

------
jarin
Man, well done. Very well done.

Just a quick suggestion: I think having "Discover Pivots" on a separate
Reddit- or HN-style ranking page might be better than having a bunch of popup
windows.

~~~
hajrice
+1 on that! Another suggestion: Is it possible to make private posts?

~~~
metachris
Great idea -- will add that today or tomorrow!

------
bretthopper
I'm liking the potential of these ideas:

"extending the use-szenarious (eg inviting friends to share pivots for your
own website), showing a tree of pivots with their forks and ancestors"

It would be really useful to see a history of versions and easily toggle
between them.

~~~
metachris
Will be added in a few days! So large of an idea backlog...

------
minalecs
what did you do to in terms of marketing to get to 20k users? I think the site
is good.

~~~
metachris
The only marketing so far was to post it to HN and Forrst, and at a usually
bad time too (Saturday evening). But people upvoted it a lot and it was #1
almost all Sunday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2373785>

------
hajrice
Very very well done. I'd be interested in hearing more about this. Best of
luck to you!

------
MadWombat
This is an interesting project, but how do you intend to monetize this
traffic? I do not see any ads, do you intend to have payed accounts?

------
xigit
you should make browser extensions, so user can save their customized css then
used as user style sheet on their browser and can share with friends.

